

MongoDB 2.8 – New WiredTiger Storage Engine Adds Compression (with Graphs) - arkham
http://comerford.cc/wordpress/2014/11/12/mongodb-2-8-new-wiredtiger-storage-engine-adds-compression/

======
arkham
Follow up post which tests a patch and shows significant improvements and
backs up the original premise:

[http://comerford.cc/wordpress/2014/11/17/mongodb-2-8-improvi...](http://comerford.cc/wordpress/2014/11/17/mongodb-2-8-improving-
wiredtiger-performance/)

